# jd tractor questions



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I have been looking at getting a tractor with a little more power than my 5083e to run my 459 baler. I thought at first a 2955 would be my best choice but after looking at them there wheelbase is too long for my needs. The 2755 is the next size smaller and is supposed to have 88hp, im not really sure if that is gonna be enough power for my baler. But these older tractors feel a lot stronger to me than the newer ones. My neighbor is about to sell his 6300 jd for a reasonable price but im not sure if either of these tractors will do the job. My 5083e bogs down really bad when on hills and barely pulls the baler on flat ground. Would I be better off with a 6400 or will the 2755 or 6300 be good enough?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

20156point7 said:


> I have been looking at getting a tractor with a little more power than my 5083e to run my 459 baler. I thought at first a 2955 would be my best choice but after looking at them there wheelbase is too long for my needs. The 2755 is the next size smaller and is supposed to have 88hp, im not really sure if that is gonna be enough power for my baler. But these older tractors feel a lot stronger to me than the newer ones. My neighbor is about to sell his 6300 jd for a reasonable price but im not sure if either of these tractors will do the job. My 5083e bogs down really bad when on hills and barely pulls the baler on flat ground. Would I be better off with a 6400 or will the 2755 or 6300 be good enough?


6400 will definitely work....and probably the 6300. If there was a way you could unroll some hay on your steeper baling ground and then borrow your neighbors 6300 and see how it works, I think you would be happy. Not a fan of JD e series...6300 and 6400 are good tractors.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I saw someone pull a 567 baler with a 6400 baling cornstalks for a couple years. I imagine a 4 foot baler would work pretty nice behind a 6400.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

I have run a JD 6420 pulling a 567 baler for the last ten seasons. The 6420 with the power quad transmission is a nice baler tractor.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't like my 5e either, never has seemed to have the power it should, the rear end is too light, it's ride is terrible because of its wheelbase. Haven't gave me any trouble in 1000 hours but it just seems like a poorly made tractor.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

The words economy and tractor just can't get out of my mouth at the same time. Kinda the same for me with my truck since I only have one. When I need it, I need it. I test drove one of those e things when tractor shopping for a friend. Reminded me of my JD5300. PTO and main clutches were too light and the tractor was too light. 50 hp but did not like my nh 570 even in a pinch on flat ground.

Now the 2755 is an awesome machine and was a great partner for my 570 and 20' kicker even on hills. I have a 457 which I assume is comparable to the 459 but I did not get it until I had traded my 2755 on a 6100 which had about 90 pto hp.

If on hills are you looking at 2or 4 wd ? If 2 better have some good sneakers on the back. Wet or dry roll? How much hay a year?


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

i definitely have to have a 4wd I wouldn't make it past the gate in the winter time to feed the cattle. My rolls are going to be dry but im looking at getting a wrapper for the future. I would like to hear from some guys that has ran a 4x5 baler with a 2755 on hills and go from there.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I am wondering about your 5083e....as it does not take alot of horses for the JD 4x5 balers....55 pto is the recommended minimum. So 75 pto hp should runaway with the baler. The 2755 does have 75 pto as does the 6300 which is about 80 pto tested hp. Either the 2755 or the 6300 should be more than sufficient even on steep hills. I like the hydraulic system better in the 2755(less prone to leakage) but I like the AC system better in the 6300(less problematic).

Regards, Mike


----------



## Orchard6 (Apr 30, 2014)

Maybe a 5105M Deere would fit the bill. 90 pto hp same physical size as your 83e only better built. I've got 3300 hours on one and it has been a reliable tractor. More torque than a 6420 (with mechanical injection) and with loaded tires it seems pretty stable on hills. Mine handles a 500 gallon pto driven orchard sprayer up some pretty good sized hills pretty good. The sprayers makes our 6420's grunt pretty good. I actually prefer not having the powerquad trans in it as I have the 32/16 power reverser in the 5105 vs the 16/16 pq in the 6420's, better road speed (25mph vs 20mph) and more speeds suited for varying work conditions. I have run a new holland 634 4x4 round baler with it in economy pto mode and it handled it easily.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe I'm in the minority but I don't understand how the 2955 would be considered too big for a 4x5 baler.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but I don't understand how the 2955 would be considered too big for a 4x5 baler.


Totally different handle between the two(2755/2955)....many folks do not like the turning radius of the 6 cylinder versus the 4 cylinder for operation on steep hills when using machinery/implements.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mike-I feel that even without the big hills. That is why I miss my 2755 so much. Don't miss the ac and cab on it but put my M wet clutch, the ac and cab on a 2755 and I am good to go. The longer frame in the 6m series vs the 5m is interesting, I have used a 5095M which I think has the same frame and wb as the 5105 but the dang thing bounced me to death raking and tedding and I was glad to get back in my less maneuverable 6M. Funny, never noticed that with the 55 but it was 2wd and that is a whole different ride all together.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

20156point7 said:


> i definitely have to have a 4wd I wouldn't make it past the gate in the winter time to feed the cattle. My rolls are going to be dry but im looking at getting a wrapper for the future. I would like to hear from some guys that has ran a 4x5 baler with a 2755 on hills and go from there.


I had a 2750 at one time that I ran on a 4x4 baler. If all you were going to bale was dry and 4x4 baleage I would say no problem, but if you are thinking about 4x5 baleage at some point I think you would want a heavier tractor to play on the hills with.


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'm still on the fence on what I should get. but I have learned the hard way it is better to have too much power than not enough.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Better to have to much power AND weight


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I bleed JD green BUT.....I couldn't get rid of my E quick enough !!! M series is the only way to go !! Find the horse you want 2013 or younger (no def) My 5085 m pulls my landsman around like a rag doll ! Should run that baler with ease...strong PTO ,I have a lot of soft ground and don't skip a beat , Those E's are bad news...shame on JD ! Then also "VOL" is right , that 5083 should be doing the trick though...The e's ****, but it should be running that baler with ease. Somethings askew !


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

I would agree with IH1586, the 2755 is a great tractor and would do fine baling dry hay, but you would liekly want more weight for baleageif you get into hills. You could add wheel weights if you start doing baleage.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

run a NH7060 with a 6420 on some hilly ground no problem 2 wheel drive. We looked at new tractors last your and got a New NH T495 for 1/2 what a used JD would have cost. The only thing I would get the 24 speed power shift shift instead of the 12 speed manual trans. I plan to run the 7060 baler with it this year after running the 7320 diskbine with it last year. The NH t's are great value might be worth a look if you have a dealer IMO


----------



## 20156point7 (Apr 7, 2015)

I'd say the 5m tractors are a lot better than the e series but im not wanting to drop the money on a 5m and I don't want to go the 5 series route again. I feel like a 6000 series is a lot more tractor for the money.


----------

